# Shakira - in a bikini on a beach in Hawaii 20.07.2013 x23



## brian69 (24 Juli 2013)

.














 









 




















 









 







 
​


----------



## BeerLover (24 Juli 2013)

Schade, kein String, aber trotzdem wunderschön anzuschauen. :thx:


----------



## marriobassler (24 Juli 2013)

sehr happy sieht se ned aus


----------



## boy 2 (24 Juli 2013)

Danke für Shakira! Immer sexy!


----------



## steven91 (24 Juli 2013)

also ich finde ja schon, dass sie auf den ersten Bildern nen string trägt


----------



## romanderl (24 Juli 2013)

Really sexy!


----------



## managerclay (24 Juli 2013)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Shakirinho (24 Juli 2013)

warum versteckt sie ihren Hintern?


----------



## BeerLover (24 Juli 2013)

steven91 schrieb:


> also ich finde ja schon, dass sie auf den ersten Bildern nen string trägt



Ja, aber leider durch den blöden Fummel verdeckt. :angry:


----------



## Krone1 (24 Juli 2013)

Die hat eine top Figur. Unglaublich, dass die erst vor kurzem ein Baby bekommen hat.:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Billionairebro (24 Juli 2013)

Shakira hat die perfekte Bikinifigur


----------



## Sachse (24 Juli 2013)

Karl158 schrieb:


> Die hat eine top Figur. Unglaublich, dass die erst vor kurzem ein Baby bekommen hat.:thumbup::thx:



find ich auch, wirklich sehr überraschend



steven91 schrieb:


> also ich finde ja schon, dass sie auf den ersten Bildern nen string trägt



OMG, noch nie ein Mädel im Tanga gesehen? 

vielen Dank brian69 für die sexy Pics von Shakira


----------



## saelencir (25 Juli 2013)

schöne bilder vielen dank


----------



## windows64bit (25 Juli 2013)

Tolle Bilder!


----------



## Punisher (25 Juli 2013)

geil, danke sehr


----------



## Kevin2011 (26 Juli 2013)

Super, Danke!


----------



## Rolli (26 Juli 2013)

:thx: dir für die flotte Shakira


----------



## 307898X2 (29 Juli 2013)

scharfe braut die junge mutter


----------



## PLuna (29 Juli 2013)

wow. danke.


----------



## taz809 (29 Juli 2013)

schöne pics


----------



## bimmer (31 Juli 2013)

danke schön!


----------



## Carnial (31 Juli 2013)

Danke für die tollen Bilder


----------



## sleepwalker84 (31 Juli 2013)

Heisser Körper!


----------



## MrLeiwand (1 Aug. 2013)

sehr sexy thx


----------



## Derderdastut (4 Sep. 2013)

mehr von ihrem arsch bitte


----------



## armin (4 Sep. 2013)

geiler Body :thx:


----------



## RockingDrummer (11 Sep. 2013)

wow...einfach der hammer

vielen dank


----------



## NastyGirl (11 Sep. 2013)

She looks great
thanks for posting


----------



## mc-hammer (11 Sep. 2013)

sie hat einen sexy body


----------



## Terenc (11 Sep. 2013)

Was für ein Körper :thumbup:


----------

